# Out this morning



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:beer: Just had my 1st morning out now the UK pheasant season has started. Only a few birds about but the dog flushed a couple of nice cock birds which were duly shot so not bad start to 2008 season :beer:

I'll post some photo's later Iv.......


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Excellent!! We still have a little over a week before our season starts here, I can't wait. Post up some pictures, I'd like to see how you guys hunt across the pond. :beer:


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

Sparky477 said:


> Excellent!! We still have a little over a week before our season starts here, I can't wait. Post up some pictures, I'd like to see how you guys hunt across the pond. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice pictures, I didn't realize you had pheasants or there.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I believe they call that "rough shooting"

Are those wild or pen raised. When I think of England and Phez, I think of the driven shoots that are held on big estates, where the birds are driven to the awaiting gunners. They call the style of hunting that we do on our side "rough shooting" and wasn't sure how popular it was.


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi yes we call it rough shooting or walk up. Most of the pheasants we shoot are strays from an estate than surrounds the farms we shoot (very lucky )for us. :lol: We do dog alot of the birds back over the boundry & just take a few good birds. Most of the pheasant & partridge shooting is driven . me and my mates do beating or picking up on a couple of the local estates. Cheapest driven bird in my area is £24 a bird so out of my price range. Walk up is more fun anyway watching the dogs work :beer: 
Cheers Iv............


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic's Gunhills... :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry GunHills! I had to edit your post! When you load pics make sure the thing is on different lines.

It looks like you did great!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

24 lbs a bird?!!!!! Yikes, that's almost as much jing as Cannonball charges!  Seriously, thank you for posting up the story and pictures.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## meathunter1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Great pics.

What kind of spaniel are you hunting behind. Looks like a fine dog.


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

meathunter1 said:


> Great pics.
> 
> What kind of spaniel are you hunting behind. Looks like a fine dog.


I hunt behind an English Springer Spaniel she is 3 1/2yrs old 1st spaniel I've had I've always had labs in the past but the springer will do anything the labs do & more great little dogs. And yes £24 is the cheapest if you won't shoot at the better estates & higher birds you can pay £35 +vat (tax @ 17.5% ) If you buy walk up birds days you are looking about £150 for approx 10 birds & every thing has gone up this year due to fuel price etc















I'm out shooting mon & tues so will post some pic's Iv...... :beer:


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

awsome pics of your springer gunhills im a springer man myself!!!!


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

That's a good looking dog gunhills, like tabes, I'm a springer man too. 8)


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Nice pictures, I didn't realize you had pheasants or there.


Pheasants were actually brought over from england. They are not a native bird in the US :beer:


----------



## meathunter1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I hunt behind griffons, but I've always like springers. They are a great versatile breed of flushers.

"£150 for approx 10 birds & every thing has gone up this year due to fuel price "

The irony is that most of us will be "paying" about the same price for our due to fuel prices as well.

Oh well....good shooting!


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Is that a mohawk I see?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, I didn't realize you had pheasants or there.
> ...


Actually, the first pheasants introduced to the states came from China and were introduced in Oregon in 1881. All phez species (not including hybrids) originate from China including the Ringneck, ala Chinese Ringneck Pheasant.


----------

